# Which medals?



## EquiGal92 (4 September 2012)

I know GB has done really well in the Paradressage. but can anyone confirm which medal was won by who in which competition for me please? 
I think I am right here and there what the answers are but just want to know the definite answer for sure LOL


----------



## Gorgeous George (4 September 2012)

If you follow this link to the medal table on the 2012 site and then click on the + to the far right of the equestrian line you will get the details of who won what in each category:

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/country/great-britain/medals/index.html


----------



## EquiGal92 (4 September 2012)

Brillant, thanks very much!


----------

